# Hilary Duff: Stolz auf ihren Babybauch!



## Stefan102 (17 Nov. 2011)

​
Während andere schwangere Promis wie Sängerin Jessica Simpson (31) und Beyoncé (30) so lange wie möglich versuchen ihre Schwangerschaft zu verstecken, schien Schauspielerin Hilary Duff (24) ihre von Anfang mit der Öffentlichkeit teilen zu wollen. Dazu scheint auch ihr bereits deutlich sichtbarer Babybauch zu zählen.

Der US Weekly verriet die 24-Jährige jetzt, dass sie mit Beginn ihrer Schwangerschaft dachte, sie würde während den gesamten neun Monaten nur weite Kleidung tragen, da sie befürchtete sich unwohl zu fühlen: „In den ersten paar Monaten einer Schwangerschaft sieht man ja noch nicht wirklich schwanger aus. Man fühlt sich nur etwas dicker als sonst“, erklärte sie der Zeitschrift. Dies sei jetzt allerdings nicht mehr der Fall. „Jetzt wo man die Schwangerschaft eindeutig sieht, finde ich es besser, engere Sachen zu tragen. Es ist aber schon eine Herausforderung enge Sachen für eine Schwangere zu finden“, verriet sie. Am vergangenen Montag konnten wir bereits selbst feststellen, wie ernst Hilary ihren Plan meinte. Zu einer Buchpremiere in Hollywood erschien sie in einem hautengen, lemonenfarbenen Kleid und passenden High Heels. Ihr Bauch war hier bereits deutlich zu erkennen.

Ob sie sich immer noch in enge Kleider zwängen wird, wenn ihre Prophezeiung, sie werde sich während ihrer Schwangerschaft immer mehr in einen Kürbis verwandeln, wahr wird, ist allerdings fraglich. Bis dahin erfreuen wir uns an den Fotos der Schwangeren mit ihrem süßen Bäuchlein. 
Die aktuellen findet Ihr übrigends hier: http://www.celebboard.net/internati...ore-ventura-studio-city-15-11-2011-x-6-a.html

(Quelle: promiflash)


----------

